# Sexual Orientation



## White_Rat (Jun 2, 2011)

Yep. I'm askin.


----------



## Maximus (Jun 5, 2011)

You go first


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

What about asexual?


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

You missed "years of emotional and sexual abuse leading to asexuality" as an option


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

I liked that sexuality that was brought up in another thread. What was it... demisexual? Something like that. It fits my pattern of attraction. 

Character > *


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

Hm, I'm not INFJ, but I just wanted to say transgender is not a sexual orientation- it deals with gender identity which is different. You can be transgender and straight/gay/bisexual/asexual/etc.


----------



## White_Rat (Jun 2, 2011)

Oops I did forget one. Also I included transgender as to not piss off the more sensitive people.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

White_Rat said:


> Oops I did forget one. Also I included transgender as to not piss off the more sensitive people.


The problem, as @Kriash said, is that transgender is not a sexual orientation. Think of sexual orientation as who you are sexually attracted to. Transgender is not an orientation, any more than "male" or "female" is. Make sense?

Are you able to edit the poll?


----------



## UniqueFinallyAmongPeers (Jan 2, 2011)

If I could choose, I'd be bisexual. Because then I'd have double the chance of finding someone :happy:


----------



## SassyPJs24 (Jan 27, 2010)

As for transgender... They are correct, it is not an orientation. You should probably also include a release form and a disclaimer with this poll. Maybe you could also make it so each answer you click could branch off into a questionnaire, further detailing a response. Is this poll backed scientifically?

Hehe jk, people are so picky.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

SassyPJs24 said:


> As for transgender... They are correct, it is not an orientation. You should probably also include a release form and a disclaimer with this poll. Maybe you could also make it so each answer you click could branch off into a questionnaire, further detailing a response. Is this poll backed scientifically?
> 
> Hehe jk, people are so picky.


:laughing:

I'm just looking to be sensitive to both the facts and the feelings of my friends and peers who represent these sexual orientations on this site. With options left out and others put in that don't fit, the poll doesn't give everyone who might want a voice the opportunity to speak.


----------



## SassyPJs24 (Jan 27, 2010)

Stephen said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I'm just looking to be sensitive to both the facts and the feelings of my friends and peers who represent these sexual orientations on this site. With options left out and others put in that don't fit, the poll doesn't give everyone who might want a voice the opportunity to speak.


You're such an INFJ.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

SassyPJs24 said:


> You're such an INFJ.


You spelled ISTJ wrong. :tongue:


----------



## SassyPJs24 (Jan 27, 2010)

Stephen said:


> You spelled ISTJ wrong. :tongue:


Sensitivity is an INFJ trait. Hmm I think I should go find some. Brb. Haha.


----------



## Sire H (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol, transgender is not in any way a sexual orientation, and anyone who thinks it is is not transgender and would not click that option. XD

Also, you forgot pansexual, and probably various other orientations. You should have an 'other' option for all the ones you don't know, and asked for an explanation, so that those who identify in a way you aren't familiar with may educate you and the readers of this thread about themselves. ^^


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

UniqueFinallyAmongPeers said:


> If I could choose, I'd be bisexual. Because then I'd have double the chance of finding someone :happy:


Actually there's a biphobia problem that hinders those chances. Both heterosexuals and homosexuals are likely to discriminate a bisexual because of many insecurities and uncertainties held about the orientation. A few destructive beliefs held are that bisexuals are more likely to cheat or switch sides at any given moment. They claim to be bisexual to get attention (bi chic) or that they're unsure of themselves. I also can't forget, some might think they're promiscuous or "dirty" because they like males and females.

It's fun stuff, let me tell you.


----------



## MiriUchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Actually there's a biphobia problem that hinders those chances. Both heterosexuals and homosexuals are likely to discriminate a bisexual because of many insecurities and uncertainties held about the orientation. A few destructive beliefs held are that bisexuals are more likely to cheat or switch sides at any given moment. They claim to be bisexual to get attention (bi chic) or that they're unsure of themselves. I also can't forget, some might think they're promiscuous or "dirty" because they like males and females.
> 
> It's fun stuff, let me tell you.


I was unsure about my orientation about 4 years ago and after four years of thinking, I accepted the fact that I am bisexual. I have nothing to get attention for. I dislike getting the center stage. So this is not a choice. It is what it is.


----------



## UniqueFinallyAmongPeers (Jan 2, 2011)

... well that was a disappointing read. I guess I temporarily forgot how many narrow-minded people there are out there.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

MiriUchiha said:


> I was unsure about my orientation about 4 years ago and after four years of thinking, I accepted the fact that I am bisexual. I have nothing to get attention for. I dislike getting the center stage. So this is not a choice. It is what it is.


I know, I don't believe any of that stuff either. Of course there will be people who do use and abuse the bisexual label. I would prefer they not do so because it makes me apprehensive to be open about my sexual preferences.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

UniqueFinallyAmongPeers said:


> ... well that was a disappointing read. I guess I temporarily forgot how many narrow-minded people there are out there.


It happens online as well, it's why I don't have my orientation up. If those narrow-minded people see you're bisexual, they think you're hitting on them. Now I let people draw the connections and figure it out for themselves.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Kriash said:


> Hm, I'm not INFJ, but I just wanted to say transgender is not a sexual orientation- it deals with gender identity which is different. You can be transgender and straight/gay/bisexual/asexual/etc.


Yep and you can also be Asexual/Demisexual and still have a preference too ^^

Which is what i am Heteroromantic Demisexual ^^


----------



## Maximus (Jun 5, 2011)

I like this:

*Sapiosexual
* 
(adj) A form of sexual orientation characterized by a strong attraction to intelligence in others, often regardless of gender and/or conventional attractiveness.

 A sapiosexual person. 

Urban dictionary is funny
Urban Dictionary: sapiosexual


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

Vaan said:


> Yep and you can also be Asexual/Demisexual and still have a preference too ^^
> 
> Which is what i am Heteroromantic Demisexual ^^


Yeah, I know. I used to consider myself a homoromatic asexual, and now I consider myself a biromantic asexual  (though, I have considered that I could be demisexual)


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Kriash said:


> Yeah, I know. I used to consider myself a homoromatic asexual, and now I consider myself a biromantic asexual  (though, I have considered that I could be demisexual)


Yup i used to feel very far removed from anyone, i thought i was close to Asexual but i didn't understand why i could still like people in that way, but then luckily that thread came along ^^, now i'm asking Happy to make it another sexual preference ^^


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

Vaan said:


> Yup i used to feel very far removed from anyone, i thought i was close to Asexual but i didn't understand why i could still like people in that way, but then luckily that thread came along ^^, now i'm asking Happy to make it another sexual preference ^^


Nice, that's a good idea. I'm glad you figured things out.


----------



## MiriUchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I know, I don't believe any of that stuff either. Of course there will be people who do use and abuse the bisexual label. I would prefer they not do so because it makes me apprehensive to be open about my sexual preferences.


True. I don't want some random people lump me in with the attention-goers. If someone doesn't like me as a bisexual, then I'll gladly be a lesbian in their book. *Shrug* So it's whatever.


----------



## Horseshoe (Jul 17, 2011)

Take a look at my gender, then take a look at my avatar picture.
Need I say more?  

GAY


----------



## White_Rat (Jun 2, 2011)

Well I can't edit the poll and I don't want to make a new one so deal with it, people


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I made the changes for you guys.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Hrmmm I feel out of place posting I'm strictly hetero in _this _particular thread. lol....


----------



## waterviolet (Apr 28, 2010)

I struggled with how to answer this one. I love men...yet some women make it hard to deny the fact I find them attractive also. However, with that said...these women are not at all feminine...more masculine than feminine. In terms of emotional love connections, I believe I'll only find that with a man.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

waterviolet said:


> I love men...yet some women make it hard to deny the fact I find them attractive also.


@hziegel, could you post a link to that great thread you posted about this here for @waterviolet to read? I mean the one about women naturally finding other women attractive.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Lesbian. Though I do get the odd man crush here and there.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

MiriUchiha said:


> True. I don't want some random people lump me in with the attention-goers. If someone doesn't like me as a bisexual, then I'll gladly be a lesbian in their book. *Shrug* So it's whatever.


But why pretend to be someone you're not just to please close minded ignoramuses? If someone can't accept you as you are, then they don't even deserve to be in your presence. Gays/lesbians especially have some nerve rejecting bisexuality. This is the epitome of hypocrisy. I understand that history has taught homosexuals that most people see heterosexuality as the 'only' natural orientation, and that bisexuality is illogically used as proof of this (especially by homophobes). But we shouldn't get mad at bisexual people because they were born attracted to both genders. We should turn our anger to the people who are claiming that it is wrong and unnatural to be attracted to the same sex. They are the root of our problems.

Just know @MiriUchiha & @Fizz, that you do have allies in the gay and straight community, and that there are many people out there who will neither judge nor dismiss you because of your bisexuality.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> But why pretend to be someone you're not just to please close minded ignoramuses? If someone can't accept you as you are, then they don't even deserve to be in your presence. Gays/lesbians especially have some nerve rejecting bisexuality. This is the epitome of hypocrisy.


Agreed. From my own very, very limited ... peeks out of the closet, I think that for many who hold on to the notion that it's not a choice for reasons of personal validation, overcoming of stigmas, using that as an argument as they fight against discrimination, seeing someone for whom it is a choice is undermining... and offensive even.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> Gays/lesbians especially have some nerve rejecting bisexuality.


Because they are insecure? 

All doors have two sides to them.


----------



## treeghost (Apr 2, 2011)

When I first started questioning my orientation (around 12), I came to the conclusion that I must be bisexual because I knew I was already into boys and then girls started catching my interest also. But after a few years with this in my head, I wasn't sure if the 'bisexual' description fit me because it wasn't actually their gender that captured my attention. Yes, that comes with the package but the appeal of someone has always been their personality first and foremost. So perhaps I'm pansexual? But still I don't really like having a label because sexuality is so fluid and love is even more so for me.

*A question for INFJs who are bisexual or pansexual or I guess any sexual orientation:*
Do you often hate talking about your sexuality? Like not wanting to go into details/depth with people?
I really despised it when I was younger because I'd get the occasional comments like "Oooh, you're bi? That's HOT." I'd then have the biggest -______- face. Besides, I think it's too complicated of a thing and a bit private to just have a one word/sentence answer.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> We should turn our *anger *to the people who are claiming that it is wrong and unnatural to be attracted to the same sex.


I don't recommend this either.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Sheppard said:


> From my own very, very limited ... peeks out of the closet, I think that for many who hold on to the notion that it's not a choice for reasons of personal validation, overcoming of stigmas, using that as an argument as they fight against discrimination, seeing someone for whom it is a choice is undermining... and offensive even.


I can see many gay people feeling this way about bisexuals. However, the fallacy in this belief is that bisexuality is a choice, when it is not. Bisexual people can't choose who they are attracted to anymore than homosexual or heterosexual people can. In theory do they have more potential partners? Sure. But they can't 'choose' whether or not they have an attraction to these partners.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> Because they are insecure?
> 
> All doors have two sides to them.


No, because they should know what it feels like to have your sexual orientation unfairly questioned. If gay people don't like being rejected simply because of who they are attracted to, then what justifies their prejudice against bisexuals?


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Sheppard said:


> Let's imagine a girl, born as a blank slate. Lets imagine an abusive father that sexually molests this girl for years. Consider how her experiences shape her sexuality. If this girl finds saftey within intimacy with another woman, I would not consider that her past experiences had no influence on that.


I second you on that. I was highly sexual as a youngster --- and I remained as such throughout my engagement [age 23-27]. But then after I finally got married - after a few passionate nights during our honeymoon .. sex was slowly demonized for me by my wife [i've posted about it in the appropriate forum] to the point where today I don't even think about it anymore. In fact, I've actually become conditioned to thinking that sex=bad because just thinking about it sends me into a negative frame of mind. Also, because I have a severe knee problem that everytime we tried to have sex, she would hit me on the knee literally making me scream and then abuse me for being inadequate after. My *punishment* was to get her off without getting any myself. So for me sex is both bad and painful. 

Therefore, it is very much possible for a person to be born a particular way - but then have events happen that really change them. 

That said, I'm trying to overcome it --- but I haven't received any physical pleasure for 3 years but I don't miss it.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

david25 said:


> Lol, my bad, I don't know where that came from, I know you weren't talking about that, and I didn't mean to talk about that either. I just think the insecurity that bisexuals could potentially pick someone else is true for anyone regardless of sexuality and that was the point I was trying to get across.


Right, but do you see what I mean about being dumped for a member of the opposite sex? People may simply not want to deal with that "if" it happened. I mean yes the risk is always there to be dumped, however instinctively people may not want to be dumped by someone for someone of the opposite sex.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

I never said insecurities were rational or logical. But you know what, people have them.

Again, some women would not date a man who is unemployed. Go figure.

Some won't date a person because they are bald, religious, skin color, hair color, eye color, height, weight, etc....


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

I find both men and women attractive. Women are definitely the more fairer sex, though I doubt I'd ever date a female. I identify myself as "straight" or "bi-curious."


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> Dude, you're kind of just twisting my argument now. Encouraging people not to have an irrational fear/hatred/prejudice towards people who are bisexual, is not the same thing as saying that you must date anyone who asks just so you don't offend them.


It's not really "encouraging" if you are denouncing personal choices and condescending an insecurity. Why does the word "hatred" keep showing up? Are you implying the gay/lesbian community has an actual "hatred" for bisexuals?(because I doubt it) Or simply individuals have "hatreds"?

In which case I would say that's not really a person I would want to date if they had such "hatred" towards me in the first place and would matter not basically.


----------



## david25 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> Right, but do you see what I mean about being dumped for a member of the opposite sex? People may simply not want to deal with that "if" it happened. I mean yes the risk is always there to be dumped, however instinctively people may not want to be dumped by someone for someone of the opposite sex.


 I'm afraid I don't see your point, but I suppose that comes from two different perspectives about this. If my partner dumped me, I would be devastated, regardless of whether he dumped me for a man or a woman. The issue for me is about love and commitment. Who they choose is irrelevant as breaking a commitment like that shows that they didn't have a strong love for the person they were with in the first place.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

david25 said:


> I'm afraid I don't see your point, but I suppose that comes from two different perspectives about this. If my partner dumped me, I would be devastated, regardless of whether he dumped me for a man or a woman. The issue for me is about love and commitment. Who they choose is irrelevant as breaking a commitment like that shows that they didn't have a strong love for the person they were with in the first place.


I get that, but not everyone is wired that way. A feeling of inadequacy may overwhelm "on top of" the fact they were just dumped. Like "I couldn't even please her as a man" may boil into someone's head instead of "I couldn't even please her" (and by please I don't mean sexually, though it could work either way). Maybe that's a bad example, because obviously that's not ALL there is to love, but you know what I mean. It could be "more" damaging to left with lingering thoughts such as this and those similar to it, that people make the choice to not want to take that risk.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Sheppard said:


> Let's imagine a girl, born as a blank slate. Lets imagine an abusive father that sexually molests this girl for years. Consider how her experiences shape her sexuality. If this girl finds saftey within intimacy with another woman, I would not consider that her past experiences had no influence on that.


Why should we assume that people are born as blank states? Because sexuality doesn't manifest itself until puberty (in most people)? 

As far as this abusive situation goes, it is far too conjecturable to say that abuse can cause someone's sexual orientation (not that it's not possible). For example, how do we know that the girl in your scenario wasn't already attracted to females (from birth), and that she wouldn't have been gay regardless of whether her dad abused her or not? Also, why is that when heterosexual people get molested by someone of the same sex, no one (not even them themselves) ever blames their heterosexuality on the fact that they were abused by someone of the same sex? Why is it that only non-hetero- sexualities are the only ones that are supposedly caused by environmental factors? I'm not trying to invalidate anyone's abuse situation, but there seems to be a prejudicial orientation discrepancy between abused people who are heterosexual and homosexual. I do believe that sexual abuse can harm a person's sexuality, but not in the sense that it dictates or determines their sexual 'orientation'. But I think in general there needs to be more studies on this.



> Humans have long ago evolved past sexuality as a means to reproduce, into a realm where sexuality is a social construct and an emotional expression. And more than that, too, really.


I disagree. If sexuality was a social construct, then most gay/bisexual people would be straight. Human beings seem to have no control over their sexual orientation. Not to mention the fact that gay people existed even during the supposed times when sexuality was a means of reproduction. Your theory presupposes that people are gay or straight based on their actions, instead of their actions being influenced by a predetermined biologically manifested sexual orientation.



> We'd have to strip our society of its civilized veneer to see it as thus, but it's easy to see in primates. Sex is used as a means of expression of care, is used to comfort, is used to bargain, is used to trick, is used to bond, used to create group cohesion, deal with stress, with sadness, with anger, with joy, insecurity.


The act of sex is not the same thing as sexual orientation. Sex is always a choice, unless rape is occurring (which I don't personally view as sex). But sexual orientation is predetermined by every person's specific biological nature. We cannot tell our hormones who or what to be attracted to, and even if sexual abuse could mold our sexual orientation in a specific way, it still would not be a choice made by the person abused.

I'm gay, not because I've had sex with other females (I'm a virgin), but because I'm unequivocally attracted to women only. And even if I died a virgin (God forbid) I'd still be a gay woman. Sex or the lack there of, does not determine human sexual orientation.



> This research seemingly describes one aspect of it, in one snapshot of time, on a neurobiological level, but seemingly leaves out the psyche that influences and regulates the development of our brain, and how that development can be taken a hold of in a person that has cultivated self awareness, self regulation. Every part of our brain can be rewired through experience. No. Is rewired. There is no "can" about it. It physically changes it's makeup constantly, because of our experiences, our thoughts, our emotions, and how we deal with them. It's a powerful process to take control of.


Even if this were true, how does the brain changing itself, constitute as a person making a conscious choice to be gay, straight, bisexual, etc?



> I think it is this level of self awareness that allowed me to rationally chose the best possible option in my situation. *And then, attraction developed, after that*.


So you didn't choose your attraction after all? Then what is it that you're saying you 'chose' exactly?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

Semantics 
*sigh*



> Human beings seem to have no control over their sexual orientation


I portrayed my own experiences going against this. Twisting my words beyond their meaning as a measure in which to protect your view shows me there is no point in continuing this "discussion".


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> Why should we assume that people are born as blank states? *Because sexuality doesn't manifest itself until puberty (in most people)?*


I would think that is true honestly. I mean I could see how genes in some people would be there and affect this making it (in theory) from birth but actually "feeling" these emotions and attractions begin at puberty, but don't dismiss the idea that every gay/lesbian/etc... was simply "born" the way there were. 

I would also caution this on a side-note because of the advances that are coming along with gene manipulation. Just a thought. It might not always be prudent to simply say "we were born this way it's in the genes". Not saying it's right, but think about it.



> Also, why is that when heterosexual people get molested by someone of the same sex, *no one* (not even them themselves) ever blames their heterosexuality on the fact that they were abused by someone of the same sex?


You don't know that "no one" (blames) this. However why is it a "blame"? I don't think he is trying to "blame" anything, simply saying what happens in life. I don't mean to be rude but there just seems to be so much "negative" words in your posts. 



> I do believe that sexual abuse can harm a person's sexuality, but not in the sense that it dictates or determines their sexual 'orientation'. But I think in general there needs to be more studies on this.


I honestly think it's not limited to sexual abuse though either.




> I disagree. If sexuality was a social construct, then most gay/bisexual people would be straight. Human beings seem to have no control over their sexual orientation. Not to mention the fact that gay people existed even during the supposed times when sexuality was a means of reproduction. Your theory presupposes that people are gay or straight based on their actions, instead of their actions being influenced by a predetermined biologically manifested sexual orientation.


I think he means self-pleasure is a social construct, we are as a society more interested in the pleasure of sex more than the procreation of sex.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> It's not really "encouraging" if you are denouncing personal choices and condescending an insecurity.


The only thing I'm denouncing is biphobia. If you're not biphobic, then it doesn't apply to you. If you purposely discriminate against bisexuals for an irrational reason (like they may leave you or cheat on you with another gender that is not yours), then I am denouncing your irrational beliefs. It's also condescending to bring up infidelity when talking about people who are bisexual, because it implies that bisexuals are more prone to being non-faithful partners.



> Are you implying the gay/lesbian community has an actual "hatred" for bisexuals?


I'm saying that many in the community have a hatred of bisexuals, not that the entire gay/lesbian community does.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> I would think that is true honestly. I mean I could see how genes in some people would be there and affect this making it (in theory) from birth but actually "feeling" these emotions and attractions begin at puberty, but don't dismiss the idea that every gay/lesbian/etc... was simply "born" the way there were.


Who's dismissing this idea?



> I would also caution this on a side-note because of the advances that are coming along with gene manipulation. Just a thought. It might not always be prudent to simply say "we were born this way it's in the genes". Not saying it's right, but think about it.


I never claimed it was genetic. I said it was biological, through which I mean it's dictated by hormones.



> You don't know that "no one" (blames) this. However why is it a "blame"? I don't think he is trying to "blame" anything, simply saying what happens in life. I don't mean to be rude but there just seems to be so much "negative" words in your posts.


No, I don't know everyone in the world, but I've never exactly heard any heterosexual survivors of abuse blame their heterosexuality on the fact that they were abused. Have you? If you don't like the word 'blame', then substitute it for 'attest'. I use the word blame, because it is only 'same sex loving' individuals who are either taught that their orientation can be the result of abuse, or who come to believe this of their own volition. Why is heterosexuality not held to the same scrutiny? This isn't a rude or negative question. It's a very relevant conundrum that will help us to get some answers. 



> I think he means self-pleasure is a social construct, we are as a society more interested in the pleasure of sex more than the procreation of sex.


That isn't just this society, is *all* human societies. Human beings are mammals that have sex for pleasure. We always have been like this, and we always will be. Neither of these things however, has anything to do with sexual orientation. Yes, if you're gay you can still choose to date and have sex with the opposite sex. But you're still gay, as in you only have an attraction to the same sex. The same goes for heterosexuals.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Sheppard said:


> Semantics
> *sigh*
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't used semantics, and I haven't twisted your words. You said you chose 'something', and then you said that attraction followed afterwards. This means that you didn't choose any 'attraction' (based on what you wrote), and I simply wanted to know what it was that you chose. That would help me to understand you better, which is why I asked. I'm sorry if this offended you, but I was just curious.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

rofl when someone boils it down to just hormones that implies that Sexuality can be "Cured" ^^'.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Vaan said:


> rofl when someone boils it down to just hormones that implies that Sexuality can be "Cured" ^^'.


How can you cure hormones? I'd see if someone boiled sexual 'orientation' down to the amount of specific hormones one has, but no one has suggested this.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> How can you cure hormones? I'd see if someone boiled sexual 'orientation' down to the amount of specific hormones one has, but no one has suggested this.


That's where future technology comes in ^^, the more we are able to mess with out DNA and our homornes then when they find the right brain chemicals and hormones it could very much become a reality that one could change someone else's sexuality at the drop of a hat

When we mess with biology we find that we can completely change someone :/, all it takes is time and research

Also it's not curing the hormones it's curing the side affects of those hormones :/


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Vaan said:


> That's where future technology comes in ^^, the more we are able to mess with out DNA and our homornes then when they find the right brain chemicals and hormones it could very much become a reality that one could change someone else's sexuality at the drop of a hat :/


If that becomes possible, then it becomes possible. I'm not sure it will though. However, there was a 'gay gene' found in fruit flies, and scientists were able to turn it on and off, making the flies mate either with the opposite or same sex. But hormones are a bit trickier. It may not be as easy finding the 'right' brain chemicals or hormones to change sexual orientation in humans. But it would be very interesting to see if it can be done... and very dangerous.


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> If that becomes possible, then it becomes possible. I'm not sure it will though. However, there was a 'gay gene' found in fruit flies, and scientists were able to turn it on and off, making the flies mate either with the opposite or same sex. But hormones are a bit trickier. It may not be as easy finding the 'right' brain chemicals or hormones to change sexual orientation in humans. But it would be very interesting to see if it can be done... and very dangerous.


I believe it's very possible - just like with cloning it's the "we can do it, but should we?" debate. But this technology i would have no problems with because it would be giving people a wider array of choice ^^


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

KINGoftheAMAZONS said:


> If you *purposely discriminate* against bisexuals for an irrational reason (like they may leave you or cheat on you with another gender that is not yours), then I am denouncing your irrational beliefs. It's also condescending to bring up infidelity when talking about people who are bisexual, because it implies that bisexuals are more prone to being non-faithful partners.


We are still talking about relationships right? Discriminate? I'm not attracted to very many black women, am I discriminating? It's personal choice. Some women don't date men because they are unemployed, discriminating? They pick people who they feel will be a good match for them, well some do, and some will pick based on what they are comfortable with. But you seem to be (which I could be wrong and I apologize) but it's like you are saying someone who simply doesn't want to date a bisexual because of their own insecurity or comfort level is outcasted by you as though they are a lesser person for wanting "in their eyes and personal choice" a stable relationship. And NO that doesn't imply that bisexuals are unstable, that statement can refer to ANY sexual orientation but since the subject is bisexual I'm using it in that context. 

And again, why is infidelity being brought up? I never said that did I?




> I'm saying that many in the community have a hatred of bisexuals, not that the entire gay/lesbian community does.


That doesn't really make those "individuals" hypocrites though either. For one you assume all gays/lesbians all feel they should be accepted by society and will denounce any objection because of sexual orientation, when some don't care and would rather just simply be accepted by a partner. I don't know seems like you are putting them on a "higher" standard when it comes to choosing a partner in this aspect.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

Vaan said:


> I believe it's very possible - just like with cloning it's the "we can do it, but should we?" debate. But this technology i would have no problems with because it would be giving people a wider array of choice ^^


I don't think it'll be possible. Cloning is very different. I don't think you'd be anymore likely to change your sexual orientation through science, than you would be changing your ethnicity. But then again, perhaps not. And if you think such technology would only be used for 'choice', then I'm afraid you're not thinking of all of the social/political possibilities. I can see parents trying to make their effeminate sons, and masculine daughters go under these kind of procedures against their will. It won't be all liberation and sunshine:wink:


----------

